
Ask HN: What's with the black bar? - abritishguy
I&#x27;ve seen it a couple of times but can&#x27;t find any information about it. Has it got anything to do with Brussels or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11333402?
======
davidad_
The latter (it's been there for many hours). See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333686).

------
sdiq
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333402)

